# Historia de Pinhais PR, com lindas imagens áereas.



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

A linda historia de Pinhais no Paraná, região metropolitana de Curitiba, com lindas imagens aéreas e historia narrada.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

E aí pessoal da Bronis!

Primeiro parabéns pelos belos videos que fazem da regiao! sempre muito bem feitinhos e interessantes.

Como sao novatos aqui no fórum.. vou dar uma dica pra voces: aqui nessa parte do fórum, na página principal, o foco sao os threads fotográficos ( de preferencia acompanhados de texto explicativos). 
Claro que a adição de videos também é muito bem vinda.

Se postar só o video acaba nao criando um engajamento com os outros foristas.. já que a turma gosta de apreciar os detalhes, quotar uma foto pra comentar sobre algo, etc..

Se possível, editem esse primeiro post de voces com alguns prints ou fotos que tiraram desse dia de filmagem em Pinhais... acompanhados de alguma legenda explicando o que tem na foto seria melhor ainda. 

Claro.. mantendo o video pra ilustrar ainda mais o thread.

Aí fica um trabalho legal e com certeza o pessoal vai valorizar mais kay:


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

show..


----------



## bronis&drones (Apr 11, 2019)

Jdolci said:


> E aí pessoal da Bronis!
> 
> Primeiro parabéns pelos belos videos que fazem da regiao! sempre muito bem feitinhos e interessantes.
> 
> ...


Obrigado, valeu pelas informações, achei que só o video já poderia, a noite de casa vou editar e por mais fotos então, isso é para todas as partes do forum, é tudo sobre fotos né?


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

bronis&drones said:


> Obrigado, valeu pelas informações, achei que só o video já poderia, a noite de casa vou editar e por mais fotos então, isso é para todas as partes do forum, é tudo sobre fotos né?


Nao nao.. essa parte das fotos é só aqui nessa página principal.. Dá uma olhada nos outros threads pra ter uma ideia de como fazem.

Só o video dá pra postar em vários locais.

Se for um video mais generalista que ache que mais gente de outros locais do país possa se interessar, dá pra postar no thread de Videos no Boteco.

Se é um video sobre alguma obra.. só achar o thread da cidade correspondente no subfórum de Projetos e obras

Se é sobre uma cidade ou sobre uma rua por exemplo... pode ser no thread regional de notícias.. cada estado tem o seu.

ou seja.. opção pra todo gosto. 

Na dúvida só mandar uma mensagem privada pra mim ou outro moderador e perguntar. kay:


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Bonita a cidade, porém me parece um ''distrito'' de Curitiba, não parece tanto uma cidade independente do porte que tem.

Parabéns pelo trabalho, estou no aguardo das fotos.


----------

